# Add to this story!!! (made easier to read)



## Lydia

this is the original add to this story, i just copied it so it all ran together and corrected a little of the spelling, capitalization, and punctuation.....everyone just carry on adding to it...  



I got this idea from a thread on another forum that I post on, and it's really a lot of fun. Hopefully a lot of y'all will participate! 
Here's how it works: Everyone adds five words (or less) to this thread at a time, turning it into a unique, crazy story that will hopefully get a lot of laughs! 

He was deciding what to do with his dead fish that ate the cat when it came to him he was drinking some beers that would leave him with a bad hangover but it had to be done. The tank had exploded, so he put the convict cichlids into the tera tank to keep them alive because his llama was trying to swim with the cichlids. So he put the llama into a tar pit so that it couldn't swim with the cichlids but then it tried to eat the cat who coughed up a nasty furball that looked like an emu. The emu dived he grabbed his little fish net, and called up his good friend SpongeBob SquarePants and Partic Star to go Jelly fish hunting into the tank and was eaten by the cichlids. The cichlids became bloated and pooped a hurricane that got the horse wet and the horse died of pnuemonia. The cat tried to eat the flying toaster but it broke its teeth because ducks are smarter than chickens. The elephant ate an ant, the ant puked up the elephant and peed a snail the snail turned out to be an criminal fugitive that was wanted by the FFF for licking doorknobs that were made of elephant tails eaten by the barracuda whos name was Gene Simmons and whos alias was Fish. Then in to the fantastic Atlanta weather today they saw that it was raining tootsie rolls and they started eating the tootsie rolls and then they died of the newly found Tootsie Roll Cancer. His body was donated to research and used to make fishfood that went by the name of "new life spectrum", where everyone wanted it for Feeding their Bettas because if they eat it they'll be HM but some of them became mutated and went crazy. The mutated one became Crowntails so their tails were eaten by giant turkeys. And the turkeys poop out true black hm babies and I take the mutant true black hm babies and get the nobel prize of the year for acheivement of new food and it's effects then as I walk out the door the men in the white coats came for you "the Prize Committy thought you said baby food, not betta food" retraced the prize and called the White Coats. The whites coats were actually the guys that put you in solitary confinment, and so Malawian was put in a nice fluffy room with a straight jacket along with me hehe and we talked romantically about fishies. And the white coats came and threw the garbage out and Lexus dumped Malawian because she realized that he was overly obsessed with his cichlids and slapped him because he already had a g/f too and Lexus ran away to live in a small Tribe in the rainforest and got bit by a pirannah on the nose and she was left noseless and the Tribe kicked her out and she ran back to malawianpro but he said no and Lexus kicked MalawianPro in the a## for rejecting her Which didn't matter anymore because she knows there are better fish in the sea. even though this saying is very corny. And she then ran to the white coats and asked them on a date and they said sure.. and then they caught her in the big net and took her to lake malawi to put her in with the lochness sea monster and when they got there but too bad cause loch nessie lives in scotland, but the white coats didnt know that so they tossed her in anyway feeding her to the pirhana's. There they go to toss her in then they came back for MalawianPro cause he was such a jerk and fed him to the sharks. *harsh* *where's the love* And The pirhana's & Sharks are Loving as they, Lexus and MalawianPro, rip each other apart before getting swallowed by Nessie who decided to go vacation from Scotland. While on vacation Nessie ran into "Champ" from Lake champlain and they decided to get married just like Lexus and Malawian ( hehehe) But it wasn't going to workout because lexus was just after all his money and fishes so malawian locked her in a cage and had his will . And the cage was actually a tank that filled w/ water but it wasn't aged water but he did use Stress Coat . Then in the background came a voice"There's No Need To Fear, UnderDog Is Here!" But underdog was afraid of water but he overcame his fear and jumped in and found out he couldn't swim and drowned and that was the last to hear of the underdog until he bloated and floated then someone flushed the body down the toilet an he got stuck half way down and drank the toliet water , only to Take his UnderDog Super Energy Pill from the secret compartment of his ring. And now he is fine again then he discovered that his evil brother had swapped the pills with a "slowly dying painful death pill" and he slowly died away His evil brother took underdog's spare uniform and became underthere dog with super peeing power. Then because of all the water he drank with the pill he began to die a very painful death. Then there was a bright flash in the sky, When THOR then appeared. He waved his mighty hammer at lexus and struck her down *sorry lexus* from the ladder she was standing on to smash MalawianPro for showing no LOVE and malawianpro smiled up at her while she was struck down .Malawian fought back with his secret weapon which was his charm located in his bat-belt. He reached over and then preceeded to pull out the batarang which he then threw towards a palm tree that knocked down a coconut so he could drink it and make the coconut DIY cave for his fish tank. Then he sang "who put the lime in the coconut and shaked it all about" . Unfortunally all that shaking got him sick and he got the pepto and drank it down. From there it was time for a vacation soooooooo he grabbed his little fish net, and called up his good friend SpongeBob SquarePants and Patric Star to go Jelly fish hunting but he got stung by a jellyfish and and said enough of all this and he sicked the jellyfish on Lexus. Spongebob and patrick then took malawian out for a drink and you would not believe who they ran into there underdogs evil brother who hipnotized SB and patrick and made them run around the bar naked who rah the streak and malawianpro was scar'd for life but really wanted to join in but he had something to hide which was was the size of His bellybutton which was (lol ) 
10 times too big. He was also afraid to take off his shoes because he had 10 toes on each foot. So what he did was cut off his toes with a rubber saw. But while he was doing this the police saw him and made him stop and kiss his toes, and complimented him on his belly button then put him in car and drove him to gather up lexus's stuff as he was beneficiary in her will for some reason. When he got there he say **(saw? im guessing...)** Lexus's Twin Sister With the men in white coats who were looking for Mal because He would not stop singing "Its a small world after all" While dressed in a thong that was accidently put on backwards *ouch*. The thong spontaneously combusted Scaring Him YET Again for life so he took a trip to the safari. His plane landed in a city near by lake malawi in africa, when he got off the plane he could not believe what he saw the loch ness monster was back again and wanted revenge so what it did was threatened to put malawianpro to the grave if he did not marry her. & Word got out that Nessy "Loch Ness Monster" was real the men w/ pitchforks came and they spontaneously combusted *LMAO with shev's combustion of life lately* and the smell attracted the mysterious cookie monster ~ehm.. Kookiemunzta~ that stole all the cookies but there were no cookies so he Went to visit the tollhouse elves because they had plenty. While there the elves were signing happy songs they ate the cookie monster's toes off. Then they puked from the smell so the elves began puking on the way to the hospital in their specialized car that looked like a hamster and they was captured by the Green Giant, who took his new pet and stuck it in a giant cage reserved for his favorite little sprout when he was bad. Unfortunally little sprout was still in the cage and he started to cry. Then someone came a rescued him and that someone was his friend Lexus and they went blow up malawianpro for screwing over lexus. So they jumped in the oscar mayer hot dog van and tried to speed away to but the weiner only went 15 mph and spontaneously combusted enraging the giant Duckbilled Platypus. The platypus called for his 10 foot rooster friend, and together they decided to start a store called feathers and fins. On their first day of business they were robbed of their fins, and gave up business During their going out of business sale there was a very intresting person that showed up. They wanted to buy the new species of animal: The Plecrot, a mix of a parrot and a pleco. This new animal was efficient for Singing Ozzy Osbourne Songs while doing the backstroke into big foot and coughing up cash to pay the aliens because they asked for ransom after kidnapping Lexus. Malawian quickly ran some fake bills in the copying machine before giving them to... (get it ransom / ran some) the aliens. But the aliens realized they were fake so what they did was wipe their butts with it, and threw it into the matter transformer. When they hit the switch it turned into a man clone of lexus! george bush yet a mixup happened and they gave the new clone


----------



## Osiris

*LMAO*( way to go! Glad to see someone took the time to do it, thanx!)


----------



## fishfreaks

to the baby giraffe


----------



## wrasser

what a story


----------



## Osiris

that decided to take the clone up to Pride Rock to dedicate him/her/it to


----------



## Mr Aquarium

The FinFoot Indian Tribe that was hidden from the rest of civilization


----------



## wrasser

made bigfoot their pet


----------



## guppyart

and then they sacraficed the bigfoot to the clone as an act of honor


----------



## fish_doc

Little did they know bigfoots dad (Giant-toe) was hiding nearby.


----------



## Ron the handyman

and saved bigfoot just to


----------



## wrasser

watch him play with the finfoot indian tribe


----------



## Mr Aquarium

SO, they gave the Clone to BigFoot as his Mate


----------



## wrasser

together they made godzilla


----------



## fish_doc

eat several uncooked opposum pies.


----------



## shev

that gave godzilla heart burn


----------



## wrasser

and evry time he burped a flame shot out for miles


----------



## Lexus

so he took some tums


----------



## Ron the handyman

that made a white sticky mess on


----------



## wrasser

the couch


----------



## duckdog2

For the next five years...


----------



## wrasser

lexus was stuck there,or until...


----------



## Ron the handyman

Sir lancedalot came to her and did the


----------



## Mr Aquarium

Writing for the new 
Monty Python Movie, Spam-A-Lot


----------



## Ron the handyman

LOL!!!!!!!! I like it


----------



## fish_doc

they yelled as the credits rolled.


----------



## wrasser

down the hill


----------



## fishfreaks

right into the lake...


----------



## wrasser

where Mobile Dick lives


----------



## Mr Aquarium

So Lancedalot got the
Holy Hand Gernade


----------



## wrasser

and tried to plug mobie dick with it


----------



## fish_doc

It was then the golfball hit by kramer was found.


----------



## Mr Aquarium

And Put up for-sale on eBay


----------



## fishfreaks

for 3 Million Dollars


----------



## Mr Aquarium

This made the FinFoot Tribe very Upset because


----------



## Lexus

It was their sacred ball


----------



## wrasser

and they want the money to rebuild


----------



## fish_doc

the giant ball of twine that Will Smith found when...


----------



## Ron the handyman

When digging in his


----------



## atltk

outhouse, located on the edge of


----------



## fishfreaks

mt. everest


----------



## Mr Aquarium

So FrostBite was common on the


----------



## fish_doc

frozen tundra. But they had a secret way to heal it. They did this by.....


----------



## Ron the handyman

soaking in sidher :twisted:


----------



## wrasser

and he screamed hal-lay-louie-yaaaaa


----------



## shev

whcih caused a giant avalanche.


----------



## shev

that spontaneously combusted making a giant tidal wave


----------



## Mr Aquarium

Putting the spontaneously combustion out


----------



## fish_doc

So when the fireman arrived and had nothing to do. They....


----------



## Osiris

called up Barney asking for his help


----------



## Mr Aquarium

But His car was broke down.........


----------



## fish_doc

so they called on the wonderwoman and her invisible plane to...


----------



## wrasser

to fly around...


----------



## fishfreaks

but they didnt see the mountain


----------



## atltk

until a lost tribe of oompa-loompas pointed the way


----------



## wrasser

because the oompa-loompas were in the fire screaming...


----------



## fish_doc

We will, We will, Rock you.


----------



## wrasser

so wonder-woman flying by, said...


----------



## fish_doc

rock me Amadeus. So Amadeus jumped up out of all the oompa-loompas and...


----------



## wrasser

started to pat them down, because...


----------



## atltk

oompa-loompas are cool.


----------



## fish_doc

Then all of a sudden it started raining but instead of water it was...


----------



## wrasser

raining cats and dogs,(watch out for the greatdanes)


----------



## Mr Aquarium

And Dog is food from heaven for the finfoots


----------



## wrasser

so the finfoot ate & ate & ate, til...


----------



## fishfreaks

his belly exploded


----------



## fish_doc

The giant explosion reminded everyone of...


----------



## wrasser

GOD speaking to Moses


----------



## Mr Aquarium

And They Prayed


----------



## wrasser

As they prayed, GOD spoke and said...


----------



## shev

"wheres the creme fillin?"


----------



## fish_doc

It was then the twinke cowboy showed up and...


----------



## wrasser

Gave everyone a twinke, so they all


----------



## fish_doc

finally knew where the filling was, The odd thing about this whole thing is...


----------



## Osiris

the filling was still warm and steamy everyone looked over at the cowboy then


----------



## wrasser

asked for coffee


----------



## Ron the handyman

and a smoke


----------



## Mr Aquarium

But cigarettes didn't fit in peace pipes


----------



## fish_doc

So they lit them all at once and...


----------



## fishfreaks

lit themselves on fire


----------



## shev

then spontaneusly uncombusted putting the fire out.


----------



## Mr Aquarium

& the Chief Sue'd the tabaco Co.


----------



## atltk

but the Co.'s lawyers proved


----------



## Mr Aquarium

Johnny Cockron


----------



## fish_doc

Wanted to try the glove on himself so...


----------



## wrasser

They resurrected him to...


----------



## fishfreaks

heaven


----------



## atltk

but St. Paul told him


----------



## Mr Aquarium

Saint Peter Was on vacation


----------



## wrasser

and you have to go back to...


----------



## fish_doc

Disneyland because you have a unfinished task.


----------



## wrasser

to ride space mountian and...


----------



## Mr Aquarium

Scream "O.J. I'M SORRY


----------



## fish_doc

While eating a giant ice cream cone made of....


----------



## wrasser

chocolate covered oompa-loompas with...


----------



## fishfreaks

little brown worms


----------



## fish_doc

after space mountain they went to the 2000 leagues Under the sea.





(For those younger ones that may not know http://www.20kride.com/photos_after.html)


----------



## Osiris

where a giant octopus ate them


----------



## fish_doc

and sold off their pet spiders on ebay.


----------



## fishfreaks

for a penny


----------



## shev

but the check bounced.


----------



## fish_doc

and the FBI came storming in and mistakenly arrested ...


----------



## wrasser

Eligha,who went back to...


----------



## atltk

doing what he does best,


----------



## wrasser

Living with Castro


----------



## atltk

,the new reality show set in Cuba.


----------



## fish_doc

Where you see how close you can get to starting a war with the US.


----------



## Mr Aquarium

But Bigfoots don't like War, 
And Nuked Cuba


----------



## wrasser

And made it a tropical reef, so...


----------



## Osiris

saw the *adults only beach* off the coast of the reef, so he


----------



## fish_doc

swam the other direction as fast as he could until.....


----------



## fishfreaks

a shark ate him


----------



## wrasser

WHOLE, AND TOOK HIM...


----------



## fish_doc

To atlantis where...


----------



## Mr Aquarium

The Dentest Cleaned his Pearly Whites


----------



## Osiris

then a seagull hit the window head on causing


----------



## wrasser

Aqua- man to get really mad at...


----------



## fish_doc

everyone sending them to the bermuda triangle.


----------



## wrasser

To find the lost...


----------



## fish_doc

battleship "old ironsides" unfortunally this ship did not sink there instead...


----------



## fishfreaks

they found a 5,000 legged octopus


----------



## Pac-Man

which was radio active...


----------



## Osiris

and smelled like strawberries


----------



## Pac-Man

it threw up...


----------



## fishfreaks

on the chicken


----------



## Pac-Man

the chicken now looked like a strawberry sundae and...


----------



## fishfreaks

polar bears


----------



## Pac-Man

buried it in


----------



## fish_doc

the snow to make it a nice frozen dessert.


----------



## Pac-Man

it was then found millions of years later by ronald mcdonald


----------



## fish_doc

Who now owned wendys due to downsizing....


----------



## Osiris

their french fries


LOL(this outta be interesting)


----------



## fish_doc

were now made from human fingers. But they gave free frosties away this weekend to gain support for....


(True you can get a free frostie from wendys this weekend.
http://sev.prnewswire.com/retail/20050511/CLTU05610052005-1.html
sorry for the sidenote but everyone loves freebies.


----------



## Pac-Man

bloating in blue whales


----------



## wrasser

And Aqua-man told to go and...


----------



## fish_doc

keep the tanker from sinking because it was holding...


----------



## fishfreaks

Abraham Lincoln


----------



## wrasser

Abraham Lincoln mercury who delivers the mail for the New World order, went to...


----------



## mlefev

Israel to find the infamous, enormous Leviathan which....


----------



## fish_doc

Only comes out to hunt during a blue moon.


----------



## wrasser

So the SMUF'S gathered around to hunt the Leviathan so they can...


----------



## malawi4me2

eat the downsized french fries.


----------



## fishfreaks

until they exploded


----------



## wrasser

all over france, then said take those french fries and...


----------



## fishfreaks

feed them to the kitty


----------



## wrasser

which waz kidnapped by...?


----------



## fishfreaks

a turtle until..


----------



## fish_doc

Will Smith decided to save the world by.


----------



## wrasser

shaving his head.. and telling the world...


----------



## guppyart

that he had a lumpy skull


----------



## wrasser

can everyone see....


----------



## fishfreaks

so the chicken cut it off and all of a sudden..


----------



## wrasser

war of the world begins


----------



## Cichlid Man

and papasmurf and his gang try to take over the world by.........


----------



## Guest

throwing brusslespouts at everyone. then, out of no where, came the great....


----------



## fishfreaks

tuna fish...


----------



## guppyart

the great tuna fish was suddenly canned and fed to humans


----------



## fish_doc

But that is when they realized you can tune a guitar but you cant tuna fish.


----------



## fishfreaks

*LOL* then a dinosaur appeared....


----------



## Lexus

and was like omg this thread is alive again and then went about his dinasaur business


----------



## wrasser

after the dinosaur did his buiness, Aqua-man saved the...


----------

